
Dell Might Have Just Perfected the XPS 13 - Alupis
https://gizmodo.com/dell-might-have-just-perfected-the-xps-13-1831516272
======
PinkMilkshake
Every XPS 13 I've touched has this annoying issue with the touch pad where it
fails to reject your thumb while it's resting on the click button. It drove me
nuts. Hopefully they've resolved this because I really like the XPS line.

------
craftyguy
Did they fix the coil whine? If not, I will not buy a 4th XPS 13.

This review seems to be mainly focused on the location of the webcam. Do
_that_ many people use webcams on laptops? I generally remove or tape over
mine, and see countless coworkers and random folks in cafes do the same.

~~~
CogitoCogito
I would like to echo that everyone should be aware of the coil whine issue
when considering this laptop. The problem is that there can be a slight high-
pitched and intermittent sound that may or may not drive you crazy if you hear
it. It is inconsistent as well and may not be noticeable until after you've
used it for a short while (probably within minutes of use, but maybe not when
you first play around with it in say a store).

I loved the XPS 13 years back when I first bought it, but this issue caused me
to return it directly (but not tell them why). At the time it was important to
not mention the issue as the reason, because Dell would insist on sending you
back either a fixed laptop or a new one (usually of course the issue would be
present). Actually it was a bit worse, since any Dell rep would claim to never
have heard of the issue and so you'd have to first go through that back and
forth explaining them what was happening. Many customers went back and forth
multiple times (and didn't even have a laptop in between the back and forths)
and finally after multiple months Dell would refuse a refund and you were left
with a laptop that was essentially psychologically unusable. I was a listener
on a thread about this on the Dell forums where the same complains would be
posted for _years_ with newer versions of the laptop. Their disrespect for
their customers shouldn't be forgotten.

So basically it's buyer beware when it comes to this machine. Maybe it's no
longer an issue, but Dell does _not_ deserve the benefit of the doubt here. I
would consider it again if I could try it ahead of time (i.e. at a store) and
only in a situation in which I knew I could return it afterwards (without a
restocking fee or anything similar). I recommend others take the same
precautions.

------
skc
I've been a Lenovo diehard for a while now, but the XPS continues to call out
to me.

Beautiful device in person, I may just switch when the time comes.

~~~
Alupis
Are you rocking an X1 Carbon then? How do you compare it to the XPS 13?

It's time I get a new laptop and can't decide between the X1 Carbon, XPS 13,
or the HP Spectre x360 13T (the new diamond cut blue one).

I like the 2-in-1 but seems Dell really nerfs their XPS13 2-in-1... and the
Yoga seems to not be as nice as the Spectre.

~~~
skc
Yes, currently the X1 Carbon.

It's nice and light yet very sturdy. Comfortable keyboard (but that may be
because I'm used to these keyboards after so many years of use, I know other
people hate the key placements)

Also, I'm not a trackpad guy so I couldn't tell you how well it works
comparatively speaking.

I'm able to throw all of my dev related work at it and it performs admirably.

Just a nice little work horse that stays out of my way.

edit: I have the 2017 model by the way.

~~~
Alupis
I have a T520 right now... and it's time it gets retired. You might be
convincing me to jump into the X1 Carbon. Just wish it has the Vega integrated
graphics instead of the UHD620 intel stuff!

------
baybal2
XPS is a wonderful machine, the only moment I am not happy with is battery
size reduction from 60 to 52 to appease the designer gods...

------
geezerjay
The Dell XPS 13 looks like an impressive laptop. Does anyone know if it
supports linux and if it will be sold with linux preinstalled?

~~~
eteb
I'm running Manjaro on my XPS 13 9360, dual boot. Had to fight a bit with
Secure boot and the storage drivers, but once installed it's been a joy to
use. Had problems in Windows with the Killer wifi drivers, resulting in bad
latency when on conference calls but nothing like that on Linux.

~~~
Alupis
> Had problems in Windows with the Killer wifi drivers

That's odd... if I remember correctly, that was the entire point of the
"Killer" brand network cards back then they were still sold separate for
gaming systems.

